# Kaum habe ich diese Worte ausgesprochen, als ich mich auch schon dafür verwünsche.



## Emmanuel27

Hallo Leute! Ich möchte genau wissen wie ich diesen Satz richtig übersetzen kann.
*"Apenas pronunciar esas palabras, acabo de senteciarme."?*

Danke im voraus.


----------



## Áristos

Hola:

El sentido de la frase es que lamentas decir esas palabras: 

- Apenas pronuncio esas palabras, me maldigo a mí mismo por ellas.
- En cuanto termino de pronunciar estas palabras me maldigo a mí mismo por ellas.


----------



## anahiseri

un pequeñísimo detalle que cambiaría en las traducciones de Aristos:

me maldigo a mí mismo *por ello.*
Porque estrictamente no es por las palabras, sino por haberlas pronunciado.

Aunque a lo mejor os parece lo que en alemán llaman Haarspalterei.


----------



## Áristos

Tienes razón completamente. Dafür es por ello, por haber hecho eso (decir esas palabras).
No es Haarspalterei porque en realidad era necesario para capturar fielmente el sentido original .

Saludos.


----------



## anahiseri

Gracias, Aristos. Veo que hilas tan fino (al menos) como yo.


----------



## ayuda?

*Re: Kaum habe ich diese Worte ausgesprochen, als ich mich auch schon dafür verwünsche.*

Hola Amigos,
*Quizá tambien:*
Apenas había pronunciado esas palabras, ojalá  yo no lo hubiera dicho (nunca).
Apenas pronunciar esas palabras, lamentaba haber dicho eso antes..
Apenas había pronunciado esas palabras, yo desaría que no lo hubiera dicho.


----------

